# rampent rats



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

if any one had a female they want to breed and they live in the uk plz let me know as i have 3 very horney males! i dont want to breed them for the **** of it but i am offering their survices to any one who is a breeder! i dont want to breed them willy nilly but my roob (who is a dumbo) has very nice markings! please let me know!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

sorry to say i am not in the UK but what are you charging? i want to get an idea as a lot of people seem to want my blue hooded Naz to breed with thier little girls. Do u charge more for unique coloring??


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

sorry to say i am not in the UK but what are you charging? i want to get an idea as a lot of people seem to want my blue hooded Naz to breed with thier little girls. Do u charge more for unique coloring??


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

shame ur not in the uk! i wouldnt charge i would prefure my rats to actually put their randyness to some use than to waste it on each other lol the only time i would charge would be if it was a long way 2 travel if i couldnt afford the petrol!


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm sorry but I find this very inappropriate. You definitely should not be studding pet store rat's out and any _reputable_ breeders will certainly take no interest in it. Do you know what lines these rats come from? Do you know the genetics and health of their parents and grandparents? Do they have pedigrees? Do you know what kind of temperament their parents had? Breeding isn't something to play around with, there can be a LOT of complications and doing it right can be quite costly. Please think again before creating more homeless rats, and instead maybe urge people to adopt rescues who need those homes more. 


If you do want to become a responsible breeder you need to find a mentor (another reputable breeder who has been breeding for a few years and follows general guidelines and ethics) and start with healthy breeder stock NOT rats from pet stores and mills. I hope I made that somewhat clear, let me know if you have any questions ^^


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

my buck and doe are NOT pet store rats, My mother has been breeding rats for over 16 years now and we owned Naz's greatX5 grand pa and mom. Some of the rats we own we adopt and get homes for them with friends. I breed my guys mostly for shows. I wouldn't jump to conclusions about someones post just because we don't go into deep deatil... i can understand how our chat made our rats seem like pet store rats but mine aren't. I also don't think there is anything wrong with pet store rats, they are almost as homeless as shelter rats just not all together the same.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

i would try to find all this out if anyone was interested all i was sayin if any one needed a stud i have 3 and i wouldnt jump straight into it as i am not that irresponable plz dont think that. if any one was interested i would do all the resurch before hand i wouldnt just say hey wat does it matter i would learn it all 1st! i myself do not want to become a breeder i was just asking, and its more likely than not nothing will come of this single post! i respect you opinon and plz dont worry i will not breed without all the approprate information!


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

Nazarath said:


> my buck and doe are NOT pet store rats, My mother has been breeding rats for over 16 years now and we owned Naz's greatX5 grand pa and mom. Some of the rats we own we adopt and get homes for them with friends. I breed my guys mostly for shows. I wouldn't jump to conclusions about someones post just because we don't go into deep deatil... i can understand how our chat made our rats seem like pet store rats but mine aren't. I also don't think there is anything wrong with pet store rats, they are almost as homeless as shelter rats just not all together the same.



This was more directed at fallinstar who I could have sworn just said in the housing section that Roob was purchased from a pet store. No there is nothing wrong with owning pet store rats but their genetics certainly aren't suitable for breeding lines. Mills don't care about what their breeding, they just crank the rats out to sell at pet stores. Breed the wrong two rats together and you can have a whole litter die of megacolon. It'd be really heartbreaking.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

yes roob is from a pet store, what i dont understand is ppl saying dont breed petstore rats dont breed petstore rats but the pet stores do breed there own rats and all the rats me and my friends and family have had from pet stores have been fine and some even lived to the ripe old age of 3!


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

fallinstar said:


> i would try to find all this out if anyone was interested all i was sayin if any one needed a stud i have 3 and i wouldnt jump straight into it as i am not that irresponable plz dont think that. if any one was interested i would do all the resurch before hand i wouldnt just say hey wat does it matter i would learn it all 1st! i myself do not want to become a breeder i was just asking, and its more likely than not nothing will come of this single post! i respect you opinon and plz dont worry i will not breed without all the approprate information!


I am very glad to know that you would do all your research before considering ^^


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

fallinstar said:


> yes roob is from a pet store, what i dont understand is ppl saying dont breed petstore rats dont breed petstore rats but the pet stores do breed there own rats and all the rats me and my friends and family have had from pet stores have been fine and some even lived to the ripe old age of 3!



Yes some pet stores breed their own rats, and the big chains often get their rats from mills. However these rats often are NOT bred with health in mind, in fact many of them are bred to be snake food so no one really pays attention to genetics and whether or not they are breeding in genetic illnesses. Reputable breeders however are breeding FOR THAT REASON. They are breeding to BETTER the rat species, they are breeding out genetic illnesses and breeding for good temperament, longevity, and health.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

okies i understand


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

fallinstar said:


> okies i understand



Okay great, hope I didn't come across TO overbearing it's just something that worries me some you know? =)


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

dont worry i wouldnt of done anything with out proper advice and mentoring


----------

